# Repentance and Faith



## Grillsy (Jul 10, 2009)

Due to a recent conversation with an independant Baptist (the bad kind think Jack Hyles type), I submit the following question from Theology 101.

What role does repentance play in our justification? Or
Is repentance essential to salvation considering justification is by faith alone?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2009)

In my humble opinion repentance is necessary because repentance is part of the essence of faith. If one is not repentant, he is saying, in effect, that his own will rather than the law of God rules his life. That is the very antithesis of faith. Faith is believing God, taking our proper place as creatures relative to our Creator, bowing the knee and taking orders from Him. If there is no repentance, there is no faith and no salvation.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 10, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Is repentance essential to salvation considering justification is by faith alone?



There is no salvation without repentance -- and so it is essential -- but our salvation is not _contingent_ upon our repentance; rather, repentance is the _result_ or effect/fruit of our having been saved (Atoned for). Thus, the act of repentance is not a 'work' -- it is not something that we must _do_ in order to be saved. Were this the case regarding repentance, it seems that the principle of _Sola Fide_ would indeed be compromised...

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 10, 2009)

Justification is by faith alone. Faith is the instrument. Repentance plays no part specifically in justification, although it is always accompanying faith. The two cannot be separated, but as it has to do with justification, that is by faith alone.

WCF 11.2 - "*Faith*, thus receiving and resting on Christ and His righteousness, *is the alone instrument of justification*: yet is it not alone in the person justified, but is ever accompanied with all other saving graces, and is no dead faith, but works by love."

WCF 15.3 -Although *repentance is not to be rested in, as any satisfaction for sin, or any cause of the pardon thereof*, which is the act of God's free grace in Christ, yet it is of such necessity to all sinners, that none may expect pardon without it."

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 10, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Justification is by faith alone. Faith is the instrument. Repentance plays no part specifically in justification, although it is always accompanying faith. The two cannot be separated, but as it has to do with justification, that is by faith alone.



That would be my answer. Surprisingly there is a variety of answers among those of the Reformed persuasion. That is what I was hoping to bring out in this thread.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 10, 2009)

I edited my post, adding the Westminster Standards. Hope you see that.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 10, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> I edited my post, adding the Westminster Standards. Hope you see that.



Got it. I still agree. 
I hold to the WCF myself.


----------

